# A Boring Suggestion



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This is a long term tip that might save you some money, and increase your efficiency. Wood boring bits (AKA spade bits are available with two basic cutting flute designs. The ones on the left have a straight cutting edge, that when gets dull or needs sharpening, can be done easily with a metal file. 

The ones on the right have perimeter cutting tips that aren't easily sharpened, and get dull fairly fast.
.


























 







.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Another cool thing about being a machinist, I can hand sharpen any damn tool.:blink::yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

H. A. S. said:


> Another cool thing about being a machinist, I can hand sharpen any damn tool.:blink::yes:


I can too, and I'm NOT a machinist. What I can't do is replace one of those tips when it breaks off or gets worn down.












 







.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> I can too, and I'm NOT a machinist. What I can't do is replace one of those tips when it breaks off or gets worn down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C-man, do you mean the spurs? If they are dull or broken, 2 options. 
1) gently grind them both down, and make the profile like a standard spade bit, or,
2) they can be sharpened, even restored with a demel tool and a cut off wheel. As you sharpen the flute, and spur, the point needs to be taken down the same amount.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Brink said:


> C-man, do you mean the spurs? If they are dull or broken, 2 options.
> 1) gently grind them both down, and make the profile like a standard spade bit


That's what he said.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Given that spade bits tend to be fairly reasonably priced, I would be inclined to replace a spur style bit with a new one, rather than spend a lot of time trying to sharpen it. As Cabinetman has indicated, the spade bits with the straight cutting edges are very easy to sharpen.

I have found, that since I discovered Forstner bits my spade bits have seen very little use, because the Forstner bits make such a clean hole. Of course, the spade bits are much better for boring a deep hole.

Gerry


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Boring deep holes*

For those that may not be aware electricians augers or ship makers agurers are best for deep holes. They are self driving, and "auger" themselves into the hole. They come in various lengths up to 18":
http://www.mytoolstore.com/milwauke/accaugr.html
They can be used to run wires through floor joists on 16" centers by using a slight angle when starting. Takes a bit of power however and don't put your face between the drill motor and the joists....

As far as spade bits, mine have stayed in the drawer since I got Forstners, spur points and short auger bits. I also take pride in being able to sharpen most any type of bit, knife, lawn mower blades......'cause I'm cheap.:yes: bill


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> For those that may not be aware electricians augers or ship makers agurers are best for deep holes. They are self driving, and "auger" themselves into the hole. They come in various lengths up to 18":
> http://www.mytoolstore.com/milwauke/accaugr.html
> They can be used to run wires through floor joists on 16" centers by using a slight angle when starting. Takes a bit of power however and don't put your face between the drill motor and the joists....
> 
> As far as spade bits, mine have stayed in the drawer since I got Forstners, spur points and short auger bits. I also take pride in being able to sharpen most any type of bit, knife, lawn mower blades......'cause I'm cheap.:yes: bill


I can pretty much sharpen everything, except carbide....but boy do I struggle with knives


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Given that spade bits tend to be fairly reasonably priced, I would be inclined to replace a spur style bit with a new one, rather than spend a lot of time trying to sharpen it. As Cabinetman has indicated, the spade bits with the straight cutting edges are very easy to sharpen.
> 
> I have found, that since I discovered Forstner bits my spade bits have seen very little use, because the Forstner bits make such a clean hole. Of course, the spade bits are much better for boring a deep hole.
> 
> Gerry


I find using a forstner bit in a hand held drill chancy. IMO they work much better in a drill press. For handheld drilling, I prefer spade bits.












 







.


.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Just as easy to sharpen a spade bit with spurs as not. You just need a file that fits in between the spur and the point. The spurs only need sharpening on hard wear use and they are easily sharpened too. If you are taking in your time to sharpen them into account, buy new ones.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> For those that may not be aware electricians augers or ship makers agurers are best for deep holes. They are self driving, and "auger" themselves into the hole. They come in various lengths up to 18":


I wouldn't use a self drilling auger type bit in a power drill. They have the ability to penetrate more material than it can disperse at the speed a drill operates. IMO, they work better and more predictably in a hand brace. At least that's the way I use them.

For large deep holes, I use a bellhangers bit, which is a long bit with a twist bit flute design.












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> I can pretty much sharpen everything, except carbide....but boy do I struggle with knives


Well what are you using? I ask because I've always found it much easier to sharpen knives than than straight edge tool blades... lol

~tom


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Well what are you using? I ask because I've always found it much easier to sharpen knives than than straight edge tool blades... lol
> 
> ~tom


Free hand on an oil stone....but there might be a use for that 4x36 belt sander I picked up....


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Free hand on an oil stone....but there might be a use for that 4x36 belt sander I picked up....


I find butcher steel followed by a diamond (butcher's style) hone to work really well for me. If it's REALLY bad though I'll start with the belt sander...

~tom


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Now you tell me...*



cabinetman said:


> *I wouldn't use a self drilling auger type bit in a power drill.* They have the ability to penetrate more material than it can disperse at the speed a drill operates. IMO, they work better and more predictably in a hand brace. At least that's the way I use them.


I wired a whole house using them in a variable speed 1/2" drill, that's how I know to stand clear of the drill and handle...I had 40 feet of 2 x 10" joists 16" OC to run wires through several holes per joist. They were OK for that thickness, maybe not for deeper/thicker material? :blink: bill


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> I find using a forstner bit in a hand held drill chancy. IMO they work much better in a drill press. For handheld drilling, I prefer spade bits.


I agree that forstner bits work best in a drill press. If the quality of the holes are not critical spade bits work well for hand held drilling




cabinetman said:


> I wouldn't use a self drilling auger type bit in a power drill. They have the ability to penetrate more material than it can disperse at the speed a drill operates. IMO, they work better and more predictably in a hand brace. At least that's the way I use them.
> 
> For large deep holes, I use a bellhangers bit, which is a long bit with a twist bit flute design.


I use auger bits in a power drill for making holes in logs in loghouses and other large, deep holes. The trick is to use a powerful drill and it must have variable speed. OTH auger bits are very difficult to use in a drill press.

There is a kind of auger bit that is more suitable for use in a power drill, looking like this








The older type is only to be used in a hand brace


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Lonknife,

I don't think your suggestion is boring at all! As a matter of fact I found the post to be quite interesting. Smile.

Jeff


----------

